# X-raps V Husky Jerk



## ESOX

It seems that I find myself fishing Huskies less and less, and reaching for an X-Rap instead. Analyzing my motives, I think the reason is the X-Raps cast better, but still catch a lot of fish. I wonder if X-Raps will do as well in the fall, or will the proven, longer, slimmer profile of the Husky win out?


----------



## Swamp Monster

I wish I could say the same. I have not had nearly as much luck with X-Raps as I have had with Husky Jerks. I feel I'm in the minority as most seem to be fishing HJ less and less and the new breed of Raps more and more. The X's cast great and seem to have a livelier action on a regular retrieve which I think makes them a little more versatile. I catch most of my fish when th HJ is suspended inbetween rod sweeps but I know some guys that rarely use them this way, they just use a regular retrieve.


----------



## wally-eye

I tend to cast x-raps most of the time and troll h-j's more than any other bait..........although I've tried trolling raps but not with the same success as hjs....


----------



## sfw1960

Paul,
I was out last fall on Muskegon doing the last "Hurrah's" _ right before_ she iced over with a couple guys from here ( you email or PM me & I'll cover the whole shebang -LOL) .
We were running HJs and a secret n!nJA Pradco bait that shall remain nameless on this board...LOL
Picked off a few & the bite DIED. I tossed an XRD10 back about 70 feet , barely dragged it 60 foot or so and wham!!
Fish on....Then this "Tim" character proceeds to PUNCH his ticket with 3 more in short order.
:rant:
On the second one over the gunnel I ask the 'Man WUTApH**** you got on there??'
He replies , You just netted another one for me , I thought you saw the bait then.
:lol:
X-Rap .

I still use the sH!zn!T outta HJ's as well as some other great baits , but will be the first to admit that you need to vary the cadence , speed and pauses to find out IF that's what they want.
The rattle is one bad SKULL knocker and is totally different than a HJ.
Like Dan , I probably cast the XR10 more B/C it casts so damn good , but there have been nights when the X-Rap series have saved our butts on some nights trolling.


NEED BOTH.

Gotta have'm!

RAS


EDIT:
Oh yeah - fall time??
It's a k!LLaH!!!

:evilsmile :evilsmile


----------



## jigworm

I like them both. The xrap does cast better, but I've caught a lot of fish on a silver husky so it's tough not to keep one tied on. Like SFW said, they both have a place in my tacklebox.


----------



## Ranger Ray

Do not overlook the magnums.


----------



## ESOX

Ranger Ray said:


> Do not overlook the magnums.


Not quite magnums, but these have produced a lot of muskies in tough post frontal conditions for me the past couple of years. at 1/58 oz, they can be fished on a flipping stick, which makes it a hell of a lot of fun when you get a gamer.

http://www.landbigfish.com/showcase.cfm?PID=4307


----------



## Swamp Monster

ESOX said:


> Not quite magnums, but these have produced a lot of muskies in tough post frontal conditions for me the past couple of years. at 1/58 oz, they can be fished on a flipping stick, which makes it a hell of a lot of fun when you get a gamer.
> 
> http://www.landbigfish.com/showcase.cfm?PID=4307


What kind of depths do those run on say 10# mono?


----------



## sfw1960

Swamp Monster said:


> What kind of depths do those run on say 10# mono?


MONO??
No wonder you don't get [email protected]#!T on X-Raps Swamp....
:lol:

http://www.rapala.com/products/lures/x-rap_jointed/

4-8'
On 10 P Pro _I'd bet 15FOW easy.....

_I don't do Magnums , they hit bottom too easy where I'd pull them.

:evil:


----------



## brookies101

Ya gotta have both, but I always begin with the hj. If that's not doin work I'll then switch to the xrap. That pearl/orange one has been very good to me so far
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bobcolenso

ESOX said:


> I wonder if X-Raps will do as well in the fall, or will the proven, longer, slimmer profile of the Husky win out?


I like to wade for walleye at Luna Pier in the fall. X-Raps, Bombers, and X-Raps. While I certainly don't out fish everyone else, I at least do as well as everyone else. Sometimes you get walleyes, sometimes you get a goose egg.


----------



## sfw1960

bobcolenso said:


> I like to wade for walleye at Luna Pier in the fall. X-Raps, Bombers, and X-Raps. While I certainly don't out fish everyone else, I at least do as well as everyone else. Sometimes you get walleyes, sometimes you get a goose egg.


I love the way they usually SM0KE 'em like a steelhead coming downriver full tilt boogie too.

YaKnoWuTiMean???
:xzicon_sm

Like I said to my friend Brandon a few weekends ago :
"HEY! Would you like me to set that hook _for you_"
:lol:


----------



## 1ManWolfPak

HJ's and originals, never have had to fish another bait in muskegon and probably never will. Speed is the biggest factor.


----------



## sfw1960

1ManWolfPak said:


> HJ's and originals, never have had to fish another bait in muskegon and probably never will. Speed is the biggest factor.


If that works for you great!


sfw1960 said:


> .....there have been nights when the X-Rap series have saved our butts on some nights trolling.


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=3313988#ixzz0zYfKdN69​
When you've tried from .6 MPH to 1.8 MPH and nothing is going for you and you put an X-Rap down and in minutes you box one , then another , then another.... it's hard to argue with RESULTS.
:lol:
Many a night has gone by where we never put a Rapala of any type on.
I do have a few "new" ones that I am going to put some air time on this year though.


----------



## 1ManWolfPak

Whatever you have to do to put fish in your boat!


----------



## Ralph Smith

I like the X-raps for casting also, but still use the old standby clown husky most of the time. In the Sag. river system, alot of the eyes have small perch in them in fall and spring, and another great lure is the firetiger thunderstick jr. Gotta love them jr's. Another must have in the box also for me.


----------



## sfw1960

1ManWolfPak said:


> Whatever you have to do to put fish in your boat!




:lol:

I still use & recommend the HJ's though.............


----------



## javelin

The X-Rap is one hell of a jerk bait for smallmouths!


----------



## Multispeciestamer

I Fish the St. Joe river from shore. In years past I've always used HJ's with alright success. To end this off about two weeks ago I picked up 3 brand new Xraps (used xraps before for inland lake fishing). Got to say the HJ's are gonna do some time sitting in the box :evil:. Steelhead and at least 2, 18" walleye so far. Another bait that compares to the Xrap is the Lucky Craft pointers, Landed one 14" eye on my LC so far. The LC seems a bit louder then the rap. As winter nears I am sure the odds will increase, At the start I was averaging 2-3 eyes a night. Know due to unstable conditions your lucky to get one. 

Xrap great bait for cast and retrieve.


----------



## sfw1960

They don't troll too bad either......

:evilsmile


----------



## Multispeciestamer

sfw1960 said:


> They don't troll too bad either......
> 
> :evilsmile


 Havnt had the chance to troll them. But my guess is the Deep Xrap would be killer trolled for suspended Pike and eyes right now.


----------



## sfw1960

Multispeciestamer said:


> Havnt had the chance to troll them. (*YET... :evilsmile... * ) But my guess is the Deep Xrap would be killer trolled for suspended Pike and eyes right now.


 Good guess...
:evilsmile :evilsmile :evilsmile


----------



## Multispeciestamer

yes yet


----------



## ed1054

For walleyes, I've caught a lot of walleyes on the golf HJ and the Susp Excaliber Bomber in the Hot Tiger/Bengal tiger colors. The aroura/black slim pointer has been pretty good for walleyes and smallies on Hardy. The ghost minnow pointer is a good LM bait for me.


----------



## sfw1960

Ed,
What the hell is a GOLF husky jerk???

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## daviddwillson

Ya gotta have both, but I always begin with the hj. If that's not doin work I'll then switch to the xrap. That pearl/orange one has been very good to me so far


----------



## brigeton

sfw1960 said:


> Ed,
> What the hell is a GOLF husky jerk???
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


That's a custom purple perch and a club.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ed1054

sfw1960 said:


> Ed,
> What the hell is a GOLF husky jerk???
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'd tell you, but then i'd have to kill you. Heading to Hardy tomorrow.


----------



## sfw1960

OK kill me then....

How'd you do Ed??


----------

